# My CFX Mask arrived!! WOW



## arcuhtek

I ordered the Imp Mask and gloves from CFX (composite effects) and it arrived this week..... HOLY SMOKES this thing is bad ass.

http://www.compositeeffects.com/sm_imp.htm

You can see from my avatar that I was the IMP last year using their foam latex appliance and my own make up. That costume is awesome...but (long story) I shaved my head to make it happen. I loved the costume, but did not want to shave my head, so I elected to pay the incredibly expensive price for the mask and gloves.

I have to say...with no real experience wearing these things for extended periods, the 10 mins I had it on....it was unbelievable. It is real....it feels really durable. It feels as though it really is one size fits all. The gloves are EASY to wear. I ordered the ORC gloves, custom painted to match the IMP mask.

You can have your pieces custom painted at no extra charge (as if the base price was not expensive enough).

I will get some pics and post them soon.

So I say....if you can afford it...try it!

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## joker

Congrats on your purchase. I bought a SPFX Zombie last year and silicone is definitely the way to go!


----------



## xdmray

would love to get these. the wife would kill me though.


----------



## Blastin

what ^ said.
They look fantastic. When I win the lottery though......


----------



## DarkLore

xdmray said:


> would love to get these. the wife would kill me though.


And she'd be right to do so. That's incredibly expensive.


----------



## joker

DarkLore said:


> And she'd be right to do so. That's incredibly expensive.


Maybe so compared to latex masks, but there's really no comparison. I guarantee if I wasn't haunting I could take my spfx zombie and got to one maybe two costume contests and make my money back.

While wearing my zombie I had a group of 4 girls completely freeze up in a 52' x 8' hallway with plenty of room to move and they were going nowhere with me behind them....lol. You just can't get that kind of reaction with a latex mask.


----------



## arcuhtek

Yes it is expensive, especially if you buy both the mask and the hands...

But I can put my costume on in about 5 mins this year. last year it took 4 hours to do make up and over an hour to get it off. Try to do that more than once. I can use this every year and I can even re-sell it if I so choose.

And to think...I spent less on Halloween this year than any other year, ten years running.

It is not for everyone...no doubt.


----------



## Tralan

Well, $500 does sound steep, but as you said, it's easy to put on/take off (or leave on while you take everything else off, if your SO is into that). It's lighter and feels better than latex. It's reusable year after year. It looks amazing, so doing the same costume for a few years isn't going to be boring at all. And, silicone holds up far better in storeage than latex. It's hardy stuff if you take of it right (whereas latex eventually falls apart and gets crumbly in a very short time). If I had the money, I'd splurge and get a kickass mask and gloves.


----------



## The_Real_Zipperneck

Yeah, I hear ya. I discovered SPFX masks just this year while surfing and they look incredible. I've been using ScreamTeam products for years and yes, the make-up time is a real pain... I make a haunt at my house every year, the kids EXPECT IT, and since I work long hours, putting on make-up after work can make things kind of tight, scheduling wise.

Next year though, I'm going the SPFX route - hopefully they'll have more of a product lineup to chose from!

Zipper


----------



## joker

The_Real_Zipperneck said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. I discovered SPFX masks just this year while surfing and they look incredible. I've been using ScreamTeam products for years and yes, the make-up time is a real pain... I make a haunt at my house every year, the kids EXPECT IT, and since I work long hours, putting on make-up after work can make things kind of tight, scheduling wise.
> 
> Next year though, I'm going the SPFX route - hopefully they'll have more of a product lineup to chose from!
> 
> Zipper


They're currently working on several new masks. Check out there forums


----------



## The_Real_Zipperneck

There are ways to go about it without shaving your head! I've been using a Whoochie pro bald cap for years with excellent results. Ofcourse, the time saved with these silicone masks makes up for all thehassle. ZIp



arcuhtek said:


> I ordered the Imp Mask and gloves from CFX (composite effects) and it arrived this week..... HOLY SMOKES this thing is bad ass.
> 
> http://www.compositeeffects.com/sm_imp.htm
> 
> You can see from my avatar that I was the IMP last year using their foam latex appliance and my own make up. That costume is awesome...but (long story) I shaved my head to make it happen. I loved the costume, but did not want to shave my head, so I elected to pay the incredibly expensive price for the mask and gloves.
> 
> I have to say...with no real experience wearing these things for extended periods, the 10 mins I had it on....it was unbelievable. It is real....it feels really durable. It feels as though it really is one size fits all. The gloves are EASY to wear. I ordered the ORC gloves, custom painted to match the IMP mask.
> 
> You can have your pieces custom painted at no extra charge (as if the base price was not expensive enough).
> 
> I will get some pics and post them soon.
> 
> So I say....if you can afford it...try it!
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## skeletonowl

Really cool masks! I hope you get a lot of scares!


----------



## arcuhtek

The_Real_Zipperneck said:


> There are ways to go about it without shaving your head! I've been using a Whoochie pro bald cap for years with excellent results. Ofcourse, the time saved with these silicone masks makes up for all thehassle. ZIp


Bald caps only work if you dont rip them on Halloween day with no back up cap (Like I did last year)...lol

Kevin


----------



## Tralan

So... I've been browsing both CFX and SPFX masks. I love both companies, but CFX seems to have more Fantasy based creature masks, which draws me in more (Though SPFX's Lucifer is incredibly amazing). I'm drawn between the Imp and the Deepspawn. I think with my tax return (which should be even more amazing than last year's hehe) I will get one of the sets (gloves also).


----------



## arcuhtek

Or you could buy my whole set up....

Actually it would be tough to sell. I REALLY love it!


----------



## Tralan

What gloves did you get? I wasn't sure about getting the 3 fingered Imp gloves (if I decide to go with the Imp... still undecided between it and Deep Spawn) and was considering a custom paint Orlock set. If I do decide to go with the Imp, I think I'll get some Morlock teeth as well. I've been on CFX's site and doing independent research on them since you first posted this thread...


----------

